# Suchen SPS-Programmierer(in)



## sanchoz (24 Februar 2011)

Wir suchen ab sofort eine/n

SPS-Programmierer(in)

Wir erwarten Erfahrung in der Programmierung von SPS-S7
und der HMI-Projektierung. Kenntnisse in der
Programmierung von Servoantrieben wären wünschenswert.

Ihr Aufgabengebiet erstreckt sich auf die Programmierung, Inbetriebnahme,
Service und Wartung von SPS-gesteuerten Anlagen.

Sie sind flexibel und belastbar, besitzen gute Englischkenntnisse sowie
ein hohes Maß an Eigeninitiative und Lernbereitschaft. Teamfähigkeit
und internationale Reisebereitschaft setzen wir voraus.

Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung mit Angabe Ihrer Verdienstvorstellung
senden Sie bitte an

Automatisierung Daniel Lemmerz
Hinter den Gärten 18, 87700 Memmingen
oder an job@sps-lemmerz.de

http://www.sps-lemmerz.de/


----------

